# Johnson creek today (2/3)



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola

Haven't posted in awhile. Anxiously awaiting the trout opener!! However, since the weather has been unbelievably nice, thought I'd drive over to Northville today after work in Redford and give Johnson Creek a try for the first time. My best friend's In-Laws live right off of 6 Mile road, so that's where I'll be exploring first. But before I make the 20 minute drive over there, am I right in my assumption that they changed the regs on this stream, making it an "All year" stream, artificial only? Also any help or info would be greatly appreciated (I strictly practice catch and release on trout), feel free to pm me.

Thanks,

Hully


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah its all year artificials only. went there on wednesday and had the same thoughts as you with the weather. nothing goin on for me. post what happens you never know you could hook into a 10 incher  at least that is my personal best johnson creek brown. haha


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Im 1 mile from the creek now, Every year this post is made! Let me tell you there NO FISH in the creek. PERIOD. Been there done that Got the t shirt! They plant a few, they scatter and die quickly. they move down stream or up? then pass on! We actually go down there to watch fisherman who work a 3 foot creek, its kinda funny! Got to STOCKER FEST! Now thats a freak show party! Already on the calendar!


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

CPKing is a fool. That creek is dynamite! I've had double digit hook-ups there, but those buggers are hard to land. Camo is the key. If you go in there with some circa 1990's Mossy Oak and make like a tree holding a rod then you'll clean up. Throw some flash in front of them stealth like and you'll be counting donuts for sure. Camo is the key along with felt bottomed shoes, no treads. The fish will year you coming if you're wearing your traditional tread soles. I'd go today if you got time.


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep Hes got me... Camo!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

My curiosity is officially cessiated (sp?). What looked liked potential banks and deeper than imagined holes, turned out to just be an exercise in casting. I'm assuming the water just gets too warm in the summer? Cuz dog dangit, I should have hooked somethign in that stream 

Hully


----------

